# Patton Flyer / Aircoach to Dublin airport - reliable?



## Deirdra (10 May 2008)

Anyone taken the Patton Flyer or Aircoach along the Rock Road  / through the tunnel to the Airport in the last week or so? How reliable on time was it?

(Tried the Patton Flyer about a month ago - turns out it arrived at least 15 mins before scheduled time......)

cheers


----------



## ClubMan (11 May 2008)

Deirdra said:


> (Tried the Patton Flyer about a month ago - turns out it arrived at least 15 mins before scheduled time......)


15 minutes before the scheduled time? Does too early count as unreliable?


----------



## Deirdra (11 May 2008)

ClubMan said:


> 15 minutes before the scheduled time? Does too early count as unreliable?



Unreliable? I would think so, as the next bus is scheduled as 1 hour later.


----------



## MugsGame (11 May 2008)

Presumably Deirdra is referring to early arrival at (and departure from) pickup stops, not the airport.


----------



## Deirdra (11 May 2008)

Yes, MugsGame, I did mean going TO the Airport, not from the airport.


----------



## ajapale (11 May 2008)

Is there a question surrounding the operation of a "Scheduled" service to the airport? If the company do not operate a "schedule" then perhaps they are compliant with the legislation?


----------



## zag (11 May 2008)

I have never seen the Patton Flyer stop and wait at any of the stops on the route, so I guess their timetable is more of an estimate than anything other than at the originating stop.  This would make it a little unreliable for me - I wouldn't like to be waiting at the stop for up to an hour when I could get a DART into town a lot easier and get any of the other airport buses from town instead.

The regulation thing is the usual Irish joke - the department has severe issues when it comes to licensing new routes . . . so they don't license them or it takes several *years* to license them.  But at the same time they don't take action against people operating without a license.  Have a look around here - http://garaiste.yuku.com/ for more discussion of licensing woes than you could possibly need.

z


----------

